# Google/Waymo is launching commercial self driving taxi service in Phoenix before Christmas



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Google/Waymo is launching their self driving taxi service (no human behind the wheel) with 600 Chrysler Pacifica mini vans in Phoenix before Christmas. This will be like adding two thousand full time Uber drivers overnight, and these cars are not going to be sitting around waiting for pings, they'll be running nonstop.

* Waymo and Avis Reach Deal Over Self-Driving Cars' Maintenance*

On Monday, Waymo and Avis Budget Group, the large car-rental company, reached an agreement that would put Avis Budget in charge of maintaining the 600 self-driving Chrysler Pacifica minivans that Waymo will deploy in the Phoenix area.

The deal reached Monday is narrow, focused just on maintaining Waymo's Phoenix fleet.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/26/business/waymo-avis-deal-self-driving-cars-maintenance.html

*It sure looks like Waymo is getting ready to launch in Phoenix*

First, the decision to launch these ads in Arizona seems to confirm reporting by The Information that Waymo was hoping to launch a commercial driverless car service in the Greater Phoenix area before the end of the year.

You can see Waymo methodically building a political case to begin offering a driverless car service in the Greater Phoenix area

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/10/it-sure-looks-like-waymo-is-getting-ready-to-launch-in-phoenix/

*Google's self-driving cars could be on our roads this year*

If you've been following Waymo's progress, you'll know it's already been running tests of its autonomous vehicles in Phoenix, Arizona. But these tests have all been carried out with a driver behind the wheel for safety.

The new plan is to take off the training wheels, and have the cars drive themselves without the safety person as early as this autumn.

http://www.techradar.com/news/googles-self-driving-cars-could-be-on-our-roads-this-year


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Google/Waymo is launching their self driving taxi service (no human behind the wheel) with 600 Chrysler Pacifica mini vans in Phoenix before Christmas. This will be like adding two thousand full time Uber drivers overnight, and these cars are not going to be sitting around waiting for pings, they'll be running nonstop.
> 
> * Waymo and Avis Reach Deal Over Self-Driving Cars' Maintenance*
> 
> ...


Why Avis? Because Hertz and Enterprise already had way too many headaches in the rideshare biz. I guess just burn through all the rental car guys... ha!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The first year in the first city will determine whether or not self driving fleets will be viable, or too disgusting to ride in...

With 20+ trips a day per car, how many cleaning trips will each car need per day and at what cost? if there is no driver to babysit the car?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The first year in the first city will determine whether or not self driving fleets will be viable, or too disgusting to ride in...
> 
> With 20+ trips a day per car, how many cleaning trips will each car need per day and at what cost? if there is no driver to babysit the car?


Lol dude these cars are a joke and will have drivers in them still.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Lol dude these cars are a joke and will have drivers in them still.


Actually the google cars have been driving around with no driver helpers so technically it's possible.

But whether it will be a complete disaster the jury is still out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Google/Waymo is launching their self driving taxi service (no human behind the wheel) with 600 Chrysler Pacifica mini vans in Phoenix before Christmas. This will be like adding two thousand full time Uber drivers overnight, and these cars are not going to be sitting around waiting for pings, they'll be running nonstop.
> 
> * Waymo and Avis Reach Deal Over Self-Driving Cars' Maintenance*
> 
> ...


If its GOOGLE
THE WINDOWS WILL BE REPLACED WITH ADVERTISING SCREENS.

YOU WILL BE CONTINUALLY BOMBARDED WITH TAILORED ADVERTISING SINCE GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. DEFENSE CONTRACTOR HAS PERMEATED EVERY ASPECT OF YOUR LIFE.

GOOGLE IS BIG BROTHER.

KILL IT.



iheartuber said:


> Why Avis? Because Hertz and Enterprise already had way too many headaches in the rideshare biz. I guess just burn through all the rental car guys... ha!


One way to eliminate car for pay options to consumers. Cripple rental cars with bad deals.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Actually the google cars have been driving around with no driver helpers so technically it's possible.
> 
> But whether it will be a complete disaster the jury is still out.


No no they "hope" to have no drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> No no they "hope" to have no drivers.


Sign up for Robo Car cleaning classes Today !
Only $150.00.

I would rather vaccum and wash jets.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> No no they "hope" to have no drivers.


I hope to win the lottery!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I hope to win the lottery!!


I won the other day.
A whopping $4.00

Back to work.
( doubled my investment of $2.00 !)

I am the kind of guy who could Win $100 million and go into $300 million debt within 3 years.
Go Big or Go Broke !


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The first year in the first city will determine whether or not self driving fleets will be viable, or too disgusting to ride in...
> 
> With 20+ trips a day per car, how many cleaning trips will each car need per day and at what cost? if there is no driver to babysit the car?


Zero cost, all profit. Cleaning will be a profit center from fees, not an expense. People will quickly learn.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Zero cost, all profit. Cleaning will be a profit center from fees, not an expense. People will quickly learn.


Who are you? The Tomato's brother?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Who are you? The Tomato's brother?


I'm the guy who keeps it real.

Messes are profitable and easy to detect.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I'm the guy who keeps it real.
> 
> Messes are profitable and easy to detect.


Yeah good luck with that


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Who are you? The Tomato's brother?


No, he's the guy that installs sprinkler systems and thinks he's an expert on high tech issues despite having no background in the field. He's a guy who reads the same crap in the press we do but lacks the cognitive abilities to see through hype and agenda. Do yourself a favor and ignore


----------

